# CSV application process



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello,
I have a couple of questions regarding CSV application process.

1. Proof that the applicant falls into a critical skills category. _What proof should be given?_

2. If required by law, proof that the applicant has registered with a professional body recognized by SAQA. _Since I am an engineer, should I be registered with ECSA or a letter stating my application is being considered sufficient for the CSV application?_

3. Proof from a professional body recognized by SAQA that the applicant has the requisite skills _Who provides this letter? Any authority from ECSA should be sufficient? _

Thanks

Ashok


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

For proof you print out the relevant pages of the online skills gazzette and encircle where your profession is.For professional body letter its IITPSA for IT related which i used.


----------



## irfan4701 (Aug 30, 2019)

*IITPSA Process*



khoulibaly27 said:


> For proof you print out the relevant pages of the online skills gazzette and encircle where your profession is.For professional body letter its IITPSA for IT related which i used.


Can you please draw some light on how to process IITPSA application?
and do we need to send them hard copies or scanned copies?

Also is there any link between SAQA and IITPSA to give online access to IITPSA as I have confusion regarding the below point in SAQA Application
"I want you to give online access to the evaluation to a third party?" this point in SAQA Application.
If YES then which details can I provide, can I provide IITPSA Details?


Thanks


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

irfan4701 said:


> Can you please draw some light on how to process IITPSA application?
> and do we need to send them hard copies or scanned copies?
> 
> Also is there any link between SAQA and IITPSA to give online access to IITPSA as I have confusion regarding the below point in SAQA Application
> ...


 Hi 
I have never done a SAQA evaluation.


----------

